
5 companies grab 70% of your online dollars - lujim
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/05/5-companies-grab-70-of-your-online-dollars.html
======
coldtea
So much for the internet killing the middle man (and the advantage of
economies of scale) in practice (as opposed to "but anyone can sell directly
now" platitudes).

------
SimplyUseless
Google and Amazon account for 57% of all online revenue.

